# Mobile or from a unit



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

This one is aimed more at the pros here but are you mobile or from a unit, and can you give the pros and cons off each and weather you would ever consider changing to the other method.

Also what do the mobile detailers do with bad weather if they don't have access to a customers garage etc...

Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Im mobile and if the weather is bad i just to rebook it in for a better day.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

ever had any problems with customers and rebooking?


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Can you put an option for Both in the Poll?


----------



## mike13098 (Jan 21, 2012)

mobile for us was a nightmare, scotland isnt exactly 365 days of sunshine, even the summer i rained.

although most of our work was not correction work so most customers needed me to go to their work/house as thats what the service was - mobile and convenient.

need to weigh up whether a customer is willing to give up their time/car for you to do it at your convenient place


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> ever had any problems with customers and rebooking?


No never,i always mention when booking that if a garage is not available and the weather is bad, it would need to be rebooked for another day.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

both if you can imo


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

Defined Reflections said:


> Im mobile and if the weather is bad i just to rebook it in for a better day.


me 2, the costs for a unit here are much much more than the cost running a tidy van.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Mobile for me too. You get noticed more if youre out and about whereas if youre in a unit you have to rely on advertising and passing trade. The amount you pay yearly for a unit is more than likely still a lot more than losing days off work due to weather.


----------



## northva (Mar 29, 2010)

Mobile low cost no need to worry at the end of the month to pay rent, and all the other bills.


----------



## Ghaf (May 10, 2011)

i agree mobile is much better and easier than a unit i gave up my unit a few years ago and is alot less hassel free


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I hate trying to battle with rain, wind, debris and even heat/sun is a nightmare when polishing so unit was the only way for me to go. If you're doing a lot of correction work then it's a must IMO. Also getting used to your lighting helps when looking at finish/defects etc. applying nano sealants is also a lot easier indoors. 

I'll rarely go mobile now.


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

I work mobile, and if the weather is bad i have a unit i can use. It's not my unit, its a unit that is used for storage and the owner lets me use it when i need to, at the cost of doing his car occasionally, could be worth trying to sort out a deal like this before you invest in a unit.

Also, it depends on whether you are valeting/hand detailing, or alot of machine work.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Has anyone thought about the use of a HD Marque for detailing under in slightly less than idea weather? im not talking the cheap ones, the £400 things race and rally teams use that take 5 mins to put up.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> Has anyone thought about the use of a HD Marque for detailing under in slightly less than idea weather? im not talking the cheap ones, the £400 things race and rally teams use that take 5 mins to put up.


Not many you can put up on your own in 5 minutes if at all,usually a two man job.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Gazeebo's are a no go and too unsteady. Mobile offers the flexability and a lot of clients like the fact they do nothing bar keep you watered while your doing the job on there doorstep though i have had an influx of folks wanting and are bringing there cars to me as I have use of a unit. You want to do well, best offering both but costs are an issue when running a unit or cavernous gin palace as I call it. Costs of running a van are far cheaper.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Perhaps you could build a good customer base through a mobile unit and keep overheads down initially, while working towards a unit in the future, ask your customers would they bring the car to you. I worked outside in all types of conditions for many years and it is not easy, rain, wind and snow.

It was like Thunderbirds !


----------

